# No II 24 Hour Grace Period?



## Seaport104 (Mar 13, 2018)

I was told by II today that there is no 24 hour grace period for ongoing matches. This is completely ridiculous.

Is this right?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 13, 2018)

Agent was wrong.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 13, 2018)

Call back and get someone different.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks to you both! I challenged the agent and she said she was making a "one time" exception. She was very definitive that no grace period applied to Hyatt corporate II memberships even after I tried to reason with her.

I will call back again and speak to another agent


----------



## Sapper (Mar 13, 2018)

Pardon my ignorance, what is the 24 hour grace period?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 13, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what is the 24 hour grace period?


After the request is matched, you have 24 hrs to cancel, by calling an agent, and your deposit and request is restored.  No penalty.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 13, 2018)

I currently have an ongoing request with II. This language is listed on the request:

*Request Confirmation Policy*
*Note:* The system defaults for searching purposes to the Thursday prior to the dates you have entered. You may be confirmed without contact up to 30-days prior to the travel date requested for a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday check-in for any resorts included in your request. You may also be confirmed into any resort or time period requested, regardless of the order in which they are listed, without prior contact. For check-ins on Monday through Thursday, you will be contacted by Interval prior to confirmation. Once the request is confirmed, you have 24 hours to cancel for a full refund. Additionally, if for some reason we are unable to confirm your request, you will receive a full refund for your exchange fee.


----------



## echino (Aug 24, 2021)

Reviving old thread: I got a match today in II that I rather decline, so I remembered about the 24-hour grace period and called Hyatt, and was told that *there is NO 24-hour grace period with Hyatt*. The agent refused to do anything. Then I found this thread and I see that the agent may be wrong?

I logged in to my Hyatt II account and went through the motions to set up a new ongoing search, and it clearly says there IS a 24-hour grace period:

*Request Confirmation Policy*
*Note:* The system defaults for searching purposes to the Thursday prior to the dates you have entered. You may be confirmed without contact up to 30-days prior to the travel date requested for a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday check-in for any resorts included in your request. You may also be confirmed into any resort or time period requested, regardless of the order in which they are listed, without prior contact. For check-ins on Monday through Thursday, you will be contacted by Interval prior to confirmation. *Once the request is confirmed, you have 24 hours to cancel for a full refund*. Additionally, if for some reason we are unable to confirm your request, you will receive a full refund for your exchange fee. 

I will call Hyatt again tomorrow and try again. I will still be within 24 hours tomorrow.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 24, 2021)

echino said:


> Reviving old thread: I got a match today in II that I rather decline, so I remembered about the 24-hour grace period and called Hyatt, and was told that *there is NO 24-hour grace period with Hyatt*. The agent refused to do anything. Then I found this thread and I see that the agent may be wrong?
> 
> I logged in to my Hyatt II account and went through the motions to set up a new ongoing search, and it clearly says there IS a 24-hour grace period:
> 
> ...


When you said "call Hyatt", do you mean that you are calling Hyatt-dedicated II line?  Hyatt should not having anything to do with II exchange for a Hyatt exchange.


----------



## echino (Aug 24, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> When you said "call Hyatt", do you mean that you are calling Hyatt-dedicated II line?  Hyatt should not having anything to do with II exchange for a Hyatt exchange.



I call 1-800-go-hyatt, then it says something like "for interval international press 3", then they ask me for my Hyatt account info and can see both my Hyatt and Interval transactions.


----------



## echino (Aug 26, 2021)

OK, I called back, and they are adamant there is *NO 24 hours grace period for Hyatt II exchanges*. They did it to me as a "one time exception", but they put a note on my account that they will NOT do it again for me in the future. They are saying the language about 24 hours on the II website does NOT apply to Hyatt. I spoke to multiple agents and supervisors.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 26, 2021)

echino said:


> OK, I called back, and they are adamant there is *NO 24 hours grace period for Hyatt II exchanges*. They did it to me as a "one time exception", but they put a note on my account that they will NOT do it again for me in the future. They are saying the language about 24 hours on the II website does NOT apply to Hyatt. I spoke to multiple agents and supervisors.



Well then.  They clearly need to change the language on the confirmation screen.  Otherwise, I think they need to honor the language of their own Request Confirmation policy as you quoted above.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 30, 2021)

I have read the same on the Interval Community forum. I was shocked to learn that Hyatt Owners do not have an 24 hour grace period on an II exchange.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 30, 2021)

Perhaps you need to clarify this with the Mark?








						Interval International provides direct email for TUG member support
					

I have recieved notification today that Interval has created a special email address specifically for TUG members who need direct assistance with II questions/concerns/issues.   tugmembers@intervalintl.com  feel free to use this email for appropriate situations where perhaps the regular website...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## travelhacker (Aug 31, 2021)

I too have been told this by Hyatt on many occasions. 

However, it's worth noting that the confirmation process is manual between interval and Hyatt (that may change at some point). If you don't have EEE points and have CUP it can take some time. For example, I recently confirmed an exchange and it took several days because they wanted me to prepay maintenance fees....they just never bothered to tell me that. 

You can cancel an exchange when it is in the pending state.

My recommendation is to check very regularly. Sometimes exchanges can confirm in a couple of hours, and sometimes it can take a couple of days.


----------



## echino (Aug 31, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you need to clarify this with the Mark?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wrote to Mark, he apparently forwarded it to Hyatt, and I got this reply:



> Thank you for your e-mail. Hyatt Residence Club owners do NOT have a 24 hour cancellation window for Interval International Exchanges at all. Once you are confirmed for an Exchange that confirmation is final and subject to the Cancellation Policy. This policy is the same for Interval International Pending Request, If your request is matched to 1 of the properties you have requested on your request list then that is a Confirmation no 24 hour Cancellation option is available for that confirmation.
> 
> Hyatt Residence Club Interval International Accounts Do NOT have a 24 hour cancellation option. All Confirmations are final and subject to the cancellation policy.
> 
> ...



They did not address the 24-hours free cancellation language when placing the request, and they are refusing to honor the accepted terms:





And then on the next page again:


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2021)

Seems like a policy where once Hyatt confirms the deposit on their side, there is no getting it back? Can you deposit Hyatt points/week into II to use later, or is everything an instant exchange or OGS with undeposited inventory?

Still no excuse for the wrong T&C.


----------



## echino (Aug 31, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Seems like a policy where once Hyatt confirms the deposit on their side, there is no getting it back? Can you deposit Hyatt points/week into II to use later, or is everything an instant exchange or OGS with undeposited inventory?
> 
> Still no excuse for the wrong T&C.



There is no depositing going on with Hyatt / II. It's just different buckets of points within Hyatt. When confirming an exchange, either pending or instant, Hyatt points are used at that moment, from different buckets according to a priority. EEE points first, then the oldest CUP / RCUP points, etc.

I don't get the reason for no 24 hours policy. It's not a technical reason related to points mechanics in any way: they are able to cancel, and they did it as a "one time exception", they just don't want to, for some reason. And yes, not honoring a written policy is unacceptable.


----------



## travelhacker (Aug 31, 2021)

So the most surprising part for me was this:

"*This policy is the same for Interval International Pending Request*, If your request is matched to 1 of the properties you have requested on your request list then that is a Confirmation no 24 hour Cancellation option is available for that confirmation."


----------



## TBipp (Sep 7, 2021)

I agree with others on here.  I am struggling to understand why the 24 hour rule is not available to Hyatt owners.


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 7, 2021)

TBipp said:


> I agree with others on here.  I am struggling to understand why the 24 hour rule is not available to Hyatt owners.


So this is conjecture. I *think* the issue has to do with the confirmation process with Hyatt.

If you don’t have points in EEE it can pull points from RCUP, CUP, and HRPP.

When you make a confirmation is made in the Hyatt system you are relinquishing your rights to the usage of your week and you can’t really undo that.

In interval, if something confirms from a Hyatt members ongoing search an employee manually confirms the points and confirms the reservation. In the case of HRPP, the week that is feeding the points for the reservation then becomes available to the Hyatt system and that can’t be undone because another user within Hyatt’s system could confirm that week.

I think they designed it such that all exchanges are final for that reason.


----------



## echino (Sep 7, 2021)

They are not final. Hyatt II exchanges can be cancelled just like non-Hyatt II exchanges, the difference is only in fees. Hyatt insists there are no "free" 24-hour grace period, but they will gladly cancel the exchange and keep $209.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 7, 2021)

echino said:


> They are not final. Hyatt II exchanges can be cancelled just like non-Hyatt II exchanges, the difference is only in fees. Hyatt insists there are no "free" 24-hour grace period, but they will gladly cancel the exchange and keep $209.


But when you cancel an exchange, you don't get the relinquished week week/points back? That seems to be an issue. Hyatt doesn't want to deal with what is involved to undo that.


----------



## echino (Sep 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> But when you cancel an exchange, you don't get the relinquished week week/points back? That seems to be an issue. Hyatt doesn't want to deal with what is involved to undo that.



Yes, you get your points back. If you used HRPP points, they come back as CUP.


----------

